# Why



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Why do we go on hols, sit down and watch the telly..

I have a wonderful set up provide by shane of snellyvision.
In 3 years I have used ity once. That was in Florence to watch the F1 racing.

We usually have tea late a few drinks and fall into bed.
Is tv too important in our lives.
dave p


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

The tele doesn't dominate our time away Dave, I make sure of it. We like to cycle , go for walks and explore the local area. The tv might come on in the morning when I first get up to watch the news with a cup of tea, and then maybe late into the evening we will stick a dvd on for the kids. Much more to life than to sit in front of a box.  

steve


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Dave

When I'm on a site in a lovely part of the continent, with beautiful weather, and I here the strains of "Emmerdale" floating across the campsite, I'm inclined to agree with you :wink:

On the other hand  we like to keep up with the news and weather whilst we're away. Then, there's the Grand Prix - watching Hamilton and Button trounce the German Vettel quietened the scoffing of Germans around us recently. And, for those who tend to stay up late like me, there's always some rubbish to watch.

However, we don't let it control our holidays, and we spend a lot of time out in the local area, enjoying whatever it has to offer.

Gerald


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

When we got out first trailer tent, Andy made the rule of no TV's, then the same with the folding camper. 

Got the MH and part of the deal was we got free aerial with it , so we declined that and got the SOG unit instead :lol: :lol: 

We also have latish tea, play games and then bed. 

Daughter has DVD but probably only watches it a couple of times a year and that is as we go along as she is sat alone in back of van. 

We watch loads of TV at home infact I would say it rarely goes off between 7.30am and 11.30pm , we are at home all day and Andy works with it in the room. Yet we don't miss it at all when we are away. 

Mandy


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

We have sky in the MH with a tracking dish but only ever switch it on to watch the news witha coffee in the morning  

If there is something I wish to watch I will set the sky+ to record it then watch it when I get back home as there is nothing really that important to interupt my holiday for 8)


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

I am often too busy during my non holiday life to watch TV so if I am holiday and I fancy TV then on it will go. I guess for us who are still working hard then a holiday is as much to relax and chill out doing what ever we fancy

stew


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Mandyandandy

Should you post have read

We also have a latish tea, bed, then play games. 

Andy


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

There is nothing wrong in watching a TV as it helps to be able to relax and catch up with the news and SORRY!! the soaps.  
I find I do this in the winter months when on Rallies before going over to the hall's for fun and games and a drink.
When on holiday you do what you want to do and if thats watching a bit of TV thats good its when you see people sitting there all day watching TV ---that you think WHY!!!


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

Yup it's each to their own I suppose. 

We made a conscious decision not to have a TV in the van when we bought it just to see how we got on, that was two years ago.

To be honest we've never missed it, we quite enjoy not having to search through all the dross to find something thats not quite as carp as the rest of the stuff. 

I get a "news"paper or listen to the radio for information, otherwise we like to chat, run, walk, cycle, sit, drink & errrrrrrr 8O


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I wouldn't be without it and a stack of DVDs ( recorded TV programmes we've missed at home) in winter. Lovely and cosy on a cold, wet miserable night.

We don't normally watch it in summer though this time, in Greece, our first time away with a satellite dish, we did watch the volcanic ash spreading and the election results.

Each to his own; if you work all day normally then to be able to slump in front of the TV must be as good as a holiday.

G


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

We don't have a tv in freddie jnr and made a conscious decision not to fit one.

I can't really think of a time when we would need one, there is always something else on the go - but with a 4 y/o girl with us we have entertainment all the time.

I do have a DAB radio/ ipod dock though for the van.

At home we don't watch too much tv anyway, especially so during the little ones waking hours.

She did come home a few weeks ago singing "we buy any car.com" theme tune. She had been to her aunties for the day/night.

Ben


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Mrs D forced me at gun point to watch Big Brother in different countries last year!


----------



## relay (May 9, 2005)

I don't watch TV at home, simply because there isn't one in the room where the computer is and I'm always on the computer! 
We didn't used to have a TV, but when we got this van, and started to go away for longer in the autumn and winter, we decided it would be nice to have one for the darker evenings. We read and do crossword puzzles (usually all wrong, but we laugh) and would never go in just because there was something we wanted to watch, but it does feel cosy in the winter, somehow 
Mind you, I might not be watching TV but I can often been seen on a sunny day, sat inside the van working on the computer  I expect people looking in think *that's* mad. Brings in a few pennies though and I'm not the outdoor sort: which I suppose sounds odd for someone who likes motorhoming!!!  I don't even have a chair to sit out in (Ern does though).
Each to their own, eh?
-H


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

When I put my solar panel on I had to remove the base for my TV aerial. I haven't really thought through how to mount it or a replacement since.

The panel was fitted 16 months ago..........


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

We don't have a TV in our van, mainly because we don't want one, and we don't really have the room for one either.

Our house was a TV-free zone for twelve years when the kids were small, never really missed it. I think everybody should give it a go for some part of their lives, just to see how pleasant and easy it is. I am a www-junkie at home but never feel the need when away, 

I saw an awful lot of people watching TV in their vans all day when we were in France. In some of the most scenic places too. I wondered how they managed for power as it was often on an aire without hookup.

But horses for course, everyone knows what they need for themselves, even if it is all day soaps.

Ca


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

There was a tv in the van when we bought it in January, but I decided I'd rather have the room it took up for extra clothes. I don't miss the tv and I'm finding I don't need the extra clothes either!

Maybe it'll all be different in winter - clothes and tv wise, but I do have lots of DVDs to watch on the laptop as the nights draw in or the weather becomes worse. For now we seem to eat quite late and there would be no time to sit and watch a DVD.

Lesley


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.
Your all mad! a world without the telly, how can you go any period of time without watching.
Erindoors was mortified when she realised we couldn't get Corrie at the bottom of Portugal, and her life came back when we hit the same latitude of Barcelona and we got all the Sky channels back.

Long live the telly and all the comforts of home, if I felt the need to crap in a bucket I would buy a tent and shiver.


----------



## colpot (Jun 9, 2008)

We are divided on the subject - Mrs Colpot wanted one and I would prefer not to. Away recently for 9 days in France and only watched one program.................
The Eurovision Song Contest (in French).
Went to sleep after 20 songs, so never knew (still dont) who won and not bothered.


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

I was deprived of TV when I was a kid. As a grown up and able to buy one I became a TV addict. Making up for lost time. We don't take a TV on our trips though.

This World Cup for me is like going cold turkey. Duller than a dull thing in Dullsville on a rainy day. I have rediscovered the joy of reading crime thrillers. 


SD


----------



## linal (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi Never had a tv in any of my vans. or in my place in Spain never missed it tho I must admit I make sure there is a tv. around for the football & rugby internationals,world cup etc. would be unpatriotic not to.

Alex.


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

3 TV's and a In-Motion Sat Dome on our van.

They get plenty use but we still go for walks and bike rides ETC


Richard...


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Because

When we are abroad, I like to listen to Radio, Mainly BBC Radio 2 or Magic, Smooth.
Sometimes, when it is raining, can't beat a bit of TV
It is often the only time I get to watch it!

Other than that, take it or leave it.

TM


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I do have a TV (& Sky box with tripod dish) all second hand so it cost me about 40 quid in total. I have only watched it a few times whilst away over the last few years. The TV has a built in DVD played so its sometimes nice to catch up on a programme missed at home.

Having said that it IS very useful for picking up UK radio via satellite !!  

What I cannot, for the life of me, understand is why people pay thousands of pounds  for a fully automatic all singing, I can find you a TV signal anywhere, super whizzo, stuck on the top of your M/H, satellite dish

Can ANY tv programme be worth THAT much ??

In my view (sic) no but we are each different and have different expectations and desires. One of my BIG desires is for people who MUST watch the goggle box on site is to

TURN THE B***DY VOLUME DOWN !!! or buy a set of earphones :roll: :roll:

Just 'cos YOU like East b****y enders doesn't mean the rest of us want to hear it blasting out of your MH. :x :x :x

Oh dear..... "Nurse NURSE !!! The medication is wearing off again, I am turning into a Grumpy Old Man again.....NURSE where are you ???


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Volume*



Mrplodd said:


> I do have a TV (& Sky box with tripod dish) all second hand so it cost me about 40 quid in total. I have only watched it a few times whilst away over the last few years. The TV has a built in DVD played so its sometimes nice to catch up on a programme missed at home.
> 
> Having said that it IS very useful for picking up UK radio via satellite !!
> 
> ...


We have an expensive dish. But it came with the MH. Otherwise I was happy with my DIY Maxview for £349'sih at the time from Shane @ www.Snellyvision.co.uk

As for Shoutenders as I call it, it has to be loud for the viewers to get the real deal.

TM


----------



## badger750 (Nov 1, 2009)

that was the first rule i made when we got our caravan and then the m/h no telly and it has still stuck. i find that if its there then the kids will watch it all the time if allowed all we have is a dab radio that we put on at a reasonable level to listen to when in the van




terry


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

We’ve never had a TV in any of our vans, as someone said it’s too much effort to try and find something worth watching……always have my laptop though.
Gary :wink:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

For those of you who dont have a tele in the van. What do you do in winter when its -5 ouside and dark at 4 oclock? I know you can read a book or listen to the Radio or even talk to your partner but I wouldnt be without one. If im out in summer and its nice weather of course I will be out and about or sat outside with a beer till the sun goes down so its not a priority but we do like our tele. 

I struggled with a status ariel for a while but got sick of trying to tune it in and hardly getting a signal so I bought a Camos Dome which works all over Europe and has been brilliant.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

We like a bit of footy every now and again. I didn't watch the Germany game today, as I was outside enjoying the Meuse sunshine, but still enjoyed the result :wink: 

Looking forward to the England game tonight. I've moved over to Ken's side of the site, and I'm back on UK telly. I watched the Franch game last night on some German station on a different satellite. I don't know which one it was, but there were some damned funny program names on the program guide  

I think a Dutch couple had it about right on the Loreley-Blick site by the Rhine. Their telly was mounted high up near the roof, and they were able to watch it whilst being reclined in their chairs outside :wink:

Gerald


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Eurovision in french. I bet the songs sounded brilliant.

Rain!!!! Rain on hols.

i must be a lucky lad, I can honestly say that it has never rained on us while away in mh.

trouble is we don`t go enough.


Dave p


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

we have a tv in the van when we bought it, we could get a few spanish channels on it with very poor reception, but now its all gone digi we cant get any tv, although we had a small dvd layer so yes, we watch dvds, when ur wild camping out here u are on your own and once dark the temp drops considerably, so after making tea and walking the dog and a bit of star gazing we love to lounge on the fixed bed and watch a dvd, makes it homely in my opinion and makes us wind down and relax, we are currently making our way through the whole star trek voyager series (sad i know ) guess we wouldnt if we were on a site with others to socalise with???


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

peaky said:


> we have a tv in the van when we bought it, we could get a few spanish channels on it with very poor reception, but now its all gone digi we cant get any tv, although we had a small dvd layer so yes, we watch dvds, when ur wild camping out here u are on your own and once dark the temp drops considerably, so after making tea and walking the dog and a bit of star gazing we love to lounge on the fixed bed and watch a dvd, makes it homely in my opinion and makes us wind down and relax, we are currently making our way through the whole star trek voyager series (sad i know ) guess we wouldnt if we were on a site with others to socalise with???


Not sad at all, sounds lovely. I have a confession to make, I bought the first 2 series of Howards way last year which we watched now and again on our winter Tour of the South Coast and the Isle of Wight. What a laugh!


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Surely having a tv etc or not is up to each and every one of us, no one forces anyone to have one or not as the case may be ? we go away more in winter than in summer due to our seasonal business and it is then that we do appreciate having a TV etc. That said this week we have been away and it was lovely evenings so we sat outside until the sun went down.....................I also like to walk my dogs, read a book, and also lately started to knit whilst away too.

At the end of the day you pays your money and you makes your choice...................just don't worry what everyone else is doing :wink:


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

Started caravanning in 1990 with wife and two children. Twenty years later, children have ceased to tour with us. Yet in all that time, we have never had a TV in the caravan or motorhome nor have we resorted to sneaking peeks through the open curtains in other vans.

I read, do puzzles, talk, fall asleep through too much fresh air, and fiddle with things. My wife does similar things including sewing and knitting. Both of us watch people fiddle with their aerial in a desperate search to get something other than psychedelic lines on their screens,

With the children, we played a lot of card games and dominoes, talked and made jokes.

Come rain or shine, light or dark, warm or cold, we have never seen the need for a TV in the van. The van is our world away from the real world. We rarely have on the radio news and have not bought a newspaper in years.


----------

